# My Logan Project



## Jd87 (Nov 9, 2015)

A Logan 2525 followed me home the other day. It was sitting outside so it needs a lot of work. I am in the process of restoring it. I started at the ground and working my way up piece by piece so I don't have parts everywhere. I finished the cabinet and bed, now I am in the process of cleaning up and replacing bearings in the head stock. Just thought you guys might enjoy some pictures. 
Here is when I was unloading it. 


After some tear down, hot tank and painting. 


Bed back on. 


Disassemble headstock for hot tank, paint, and new bearings are in route. 



And that is where I'm at on my project.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 9, 2015)

Be sure when you go back together with your spindle, you put the spindle nose nut on first.

Looks like a good start there.


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Cool, I'm jealous.


----------



## Jd87 (Nov 9, 2015)

I was thinking about that spindle nut. Sounds like something I would do. Sounds like you learned the hard way?


----------



## A618fan2 (Nov 10, 2015)

That's going to be a nice machine - lookin' good!


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 10, 2015)

Jd87 said:


> I was thinking about that spindle nut. Sounds like something I would do. Sounds like you learned the hard way?



Came close when sliding the spindle into the housing when I notice it wasn't there.  Had to re-pull the front spindle bearing.


----------



## richz (Nov 10, 2015)

jd87 what bearing numbers are you using in the spindle?


----------



## Jd87 (Nov 10, 2015)

Fag number 6011.2rsr.c3.l38 and skf number 6013 2zjem. I haven't checked for myself yet but the bearing supply said its a match.


----------



## Jd87 (Nov 10, 2015)

I can get a 8" 3 jaw with bolt on jaws and a 8" 4 jaw for real cheap if not free. Do you guys think a 8" would be too big? It's a 6" on there now. Is there a source for backing plates I could adapt those chucks too? Or am I going to have to make time at work and build one?


----------

